

Stolen Tesla Splits In Half And Explodes After Crashing In West Hollywood - bluedino
http://laist.com/2014/07/04/tesla_splits_in_half_and_explodes_a.php#photo-1

======
ada1981
Seems like Tesla should have been able to just phone in a kill command on this
ride, no?

